# Reporter Confronts Business W/roach Violations...and Roach Crawls Out On Camera



## JFK (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jul 28, 2018)

How he rolled the r on roaches bout took me out. Whew!!


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 28, 2018)

Lol


----------



## natural in ATL (Jul 28, 2018)

That store owner smacked that roach with his bare hand like he does that all day long. “That’s just one”....please!!!


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jul 28, 2018)

To be complete fair, the roach wanted to give his side of the story,  Tony has secretly been adding them to the menu for years. Ya'll see infestation while Tony sees proprietary spices.


----------



## Jasmataz (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## CurlyNiquee (Jul 29, 2018)

I’m extra disgusted.


----------



## momi (Jul 29, 2018)

Oh my goodness!


----------



## fluffyforever (Jul 29, 2018)

Nasty . Then he had the nerve to say that's just one when they crawling all over the place.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jul 29, 2018)

Killed ROACH with bare hand.
Touched faucet (to turn on) with same Bare Hand!
Did a One hand wash where he _misted_ that same bare hand with water & maybe soap....(I'm so disgusted I cant recall)
Turned off faucet with same uncleaned but now wet hand!

NASTY,   NASTY, AND DISGUSTING ..... Look at the potential from cross contamination from that alone!


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 29, 2018)

natural in ATL said:


> That store owner smacked that roach with his bare hand like he does that all day long. “That’s just one”....please!!!


from the looks of the outside I would not have even considered stopping there.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 29, 2018)

They need to do this in every city....


----------



## cravoecanela (Jul 29, 2018)

Rrrrrrrrrrrroaches!!!!!!


----------



## vevster (Jul 30, 2018)

natural in ATL said:


> That store owner smacked that roach with his bare hand like he does that all day long. “That’s just one”....please!!!


Then he went to handle food. 
Eat there at your own risk.


----------

